# Saginaw River Outing



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I am going to cancel the River outing until we get some colder temps. I know people are going to say that there is good ice out their yet, but with the this warm weather and the run that is happening, the current will pick up and eat the ice away.

So for now and until further notice the *River Outing Is Cancelled.*


----------

